# decompression error message when transferring contents of floopy to C drive



## deucy (Dec 21, 2001)

I am a nursing student and have a drug handbook with a floopy disk that has all the drugs and their descriptions on it and a little program that allows me to find the drug and get the description quickly. The idea is to transfer the contents from the floopy to my hard drive and work from there. With the floopy inserted, I go to "run" and type A:\setup.exe. In the process of downloading to my c-drive, I get a message that says : "a decompression error has been detected ! (#6). Read/write failure." I am allowed to "ignore" this which I do. After completion of the download, I now have a program that allows me to type in a drug name (or select from a list) which I do. When I click on the button which is the trigger to retrieve the information on this drug, I get a message......Dynazip Unzip Error: File not found (no valid zip file indicated). 
Any response to this would be most welcome. Thank you from a hard working nursing student.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

You definitely had a failure during install. I don't really know what to suggest other than trying it again. This time copy the contents of the floppy to a folder on the hard drive and run setup from there. 

Can you get another copy of the program and try it again ? If so, that could help to rule out a problem with that particular Floppy disk. if not, you can run windows scandisk on the Floppy to check for errors.


----------



## deucy (Dec 21, 2001)

I appreciate your reply very much ! Before I got your reply, the following happened :

1. I took the floppy to school and gave it to a computer savvy person who put it on one of the computers at school where he said everything turned out fine and the program works as advertised. I did not personally go to the computer to see for myself, but I certainly trust him.

2. I called the publisher of the drug book who was very kind and sent to me via email attachment the program which worked well in installing it in my computer.

I then found your message. I did a scan disk on the floopy and found the following message: " Scan Disk could not properly read from or write to cluster 2621 which contains some or all of the A:\Setup.exe file. The contents of this cluster are probably already lost. " I did not elect to "fix" it. I allowed the scan disk to continue and found the same message with an additional six different clusters. 

So my question is: there appears to be a problem with the floppy. Yet it was able to work properly at school the first time without any problem. How can this be ?


----------

